# HELP: Need to convert 2 .mix files into jpg/gif asap



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

I got two pictures in .mix format to convert to jpg/gif. After lot's of googling I found some ways to convert but none of them work on my PCs. Unfortunately, I not been able to find out from who they originate.

The only solution now seems to be: does someone have PictureIt! and is willing to convert these two pictures for me?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

can you not insert .mix files into word 2000, then plot the page to pdf writer or something like that?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Freddyhard: No, tried that as well. Strangely enough, on my WinXP Explorer, if I click on the file it appears on the left, but not on my Win2000.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

no i meant micorsoft word - the program not the OS. i have inserted .mix files before and made pdf's of them from there.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried *XnView* media converter?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/picture-it-microsoft-digital-imaging-104749.html


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Freddyhard: I'm sorry, I was not clear... I tried Word2000 on Win2000 and WinXP on WinXPPRo to do the Word trick, but it didn't work.

@ Koala: I was under the impression that XnView was not albe to convert .mix files, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Koala: The FULL version of XnView did the trick! Thanks!


----------

